# US Gov't wants 15" x 2.5" anodized tube w/fan



## reptiles (May 14, 2007)

I came across this request elsewhere and thought it may be within the capabilities of many of the folks around here. 

Functionally, it would look like a big flashlight, except uses a fan instead of a light source, in a Pelican-type box. 

Uncle Sam is willing to pay almost $2,000 ea. for these custom jobs (used for scent tracking project to provide stored scents to dogs.) Proposals were due April 5th but are often reissued if no one responds. 

I am not associated with the project, can not answer any questions, and all I can provide is the following text from this url: 

https://www.bids.tswg.gov/TSWG/bids.nsf/BAAExcerpts/EEDE3C7DB5F45C3F852572910049A6F2/$FILE/07-T-0043_BAA_Pkg.pdf

The system shall be able to withstand extreme environmental conditions and temperatures and will meet the following standards:

Body:
• Shall be a polished surface, anodized aluminum housing (Black color) that contains a fan motor, power supply, and electronics;
• Shall be housed in a cylinder that measures no longer than 15 inches in length and 2.5 inches in diameter;
• Must have an independent holder that permits the unit to stand upright on its own; and
• Shall have two on/off switches:
o One timed switch that can be externally adjusted, and
o One standard on/off switch.
Fan:
• Shall have the exhaust diffused around the circumference of the unit housing; shall not be a directional exhaust;
• Shall be able to maintain constant rpm within +/- 5 percent throughout the duty cycle of the battery;
• Shall be capable of running at variable speeds; and
• System battery shall be able to sustain a minimum of 30 minutes of continuous operation at the highest fan setting.
Power:
• Shall be standard C cell or D cell batteries;
• The system must provide low battery indication; and
• The system shall prevent continued operation as well as shut down if available amperage is below operating level.
Scent Pad Holder:
• Shall include Teflon-coated surgical pad holders that attach to the end of the unit body;
• Shall provide surgical pad holders in the following sizes:
o One - 2 inch by 2 inch surgical pad holder, and
o Two - 4 inch by 4 inch surgical pad holders
• Must be easy to clean; and
• Shall be hinged on one side with a simple latching mechanism for easy insertion of scent collection material.
Case – two cases are required:
• First, shall be a portable and watertight case that form fits the Scent Transfer Unit (STU), one replacement battery, and one surgical pad holder; and
• Second, shall be a portable and watertight case that form fits the portable STU case, batteries, battery charger, pad holders, and an empty section of the case to hold alcohol swabs, one box of nitrile gloves, disposable forceps, and scent pad material.
Cost
• Shall be no more than $2000 for each system.

- - - - - - - 

Good luck! 

Cheers, 

Mark


----------



## knot (May 14, 2007)

So the government wants a EDC leaf blower/vacuum. 

Oh well, off by .5"


----------



## reptiles (May 14, 2007)




----------



## Illum (May 14, 2007)

why does it remind me of bangalore torpedoes?

stored scents....:thinking:


----------



## wykeite (May 14, 2007)

Hardly worth the effort, I'd rather sell them coffee machines .


----------



## bombelman (May 15, 2007)

hehehe


----------



## TrekJeff (Aug 3, 2007)

That's pretty bad that they are looking to outsource it. My brother is a Machine Repairman in the Navy. If I wanted something like this I'd give him the specs and he's be able to turn it out in no time.


----------



## bombelman (Aug 3, 2007)

Let your brother make it and sell it in your name...


----------



## VidPro (Aug 4, 2007)

the US goverment?
then you will all really like the last part

• Shall be no more than $2000 for each system.
Shall not incurr cost overruns of more than $5000 prior to running out of funds, and scrapping the whole project.

(its in the fine print)


----------

